# Tips Disclosure



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I have created a label, big enough for clients to notice right away when they sit down. It pretty much states that this is uber's new policy: Tips are no longer included in your fare. Uber service does not require tips however our drivers definitely appreciate them. At the current moment Uber doesn't have an option that allows you to add a tip electronically so all tips will be accepted via cash only, thank you. Labels on both left and right side of the back seats will go up today, will let you know if there's a difference in my rating or amount of tips after a 1 week trial. If you notice nothing in that statement is untrue and didn't break any of their policy so if they decide to boot me off their system I can seriously take them to court.


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

Ubers lawyers are battling every city in the country practically and you think you're gonna get them? I'd love to see a photo of your label!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Hey Kenny,

I think you should put a crossed knife and bat symbol ( like a pirate's crossed bone, and use the Uber icon as the skull ) next to that tip sign as an added incentive! 

They better recognize!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

blair said:


> Ubers lawyers are battling every city in the country practically and you think you're gonna get them? I'd love to see a photo of your label!


I don't even know what you are trying to imply? I'm simply educating the riders about the change in uber policy because all of them still think that the tip is included in the fare. So by releasing that info to them will increase my chances of getting a tip, and if we all do that, perhaps we can slowly change the riders' mentality about not tipping the drivers. Do you have any idea of how we can increase our income cauz I haven't heard any bright ideas coming from you yet.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

Great idea, I like it.
I had multiple riders ask me if tip is included in the fare.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Can you post a picture of these in your car? I have riders ask me about tips all the time. Usually the ones who ask end up tipping.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

In my opinion, this is a horrible idea. You're just asking for a low rating with this one. You have to remember that UberX is designed to be cheap and attract cheapos that don't tip and don't want to either! So far from my 100 or so trips I've done, I've gotten 4 tips and I do UberBlack!!!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

What I'm realizing is that typically riders who are 30+ tip and those who are in their 20s do not. Young people who work a service job also tip.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I've gotten three tips in 6 months of Uberring. The "tip is included" message that Uber puts out has been picked up and embraced by their customers. And I hate people that beg for tips, so I won't. Though I love that Lyft makes it easy to tip, and all of my passengers have done so thus far (based on one night of Lyft driving and giving 5 rides).


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

More proof that people do not understand the star rating system.... I got a $10 tip to go with a 4-star ride! What the hell????? People are expecting me to roll out the red carpet or something? I don't get it.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> More proof that people do not understand the star rating system.... I got a $10 tip to go with a 4-star ride! What the hell????? People are expecting me to roll out the red carpet or something? I don't get it.


In the real world, 4 star anything is considered great. Just think of a 4 star restaurant or hotel.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wish my Wife gave me 4 Stars!


----------



## Kevin Miller (Apr 15, 2014)

The fare amount you will see at the end of your ride today does NOT include a tip which is NOT required for UberX Rideshare service. That said my children are either in College or going to be in College and greatly appreciate any extra money I can send them to pay for beer and other assorted sundries. Thank you for using UberX CHEERS!


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Gratuity is included, its the 20% on top of the fare that you will pay me now in cash.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

You guys should check out uberlawsuit.com.


----------

